# anyone else? stressed nervous???



## maristeve2013 (Apr 6, 2013)

tonight i am feeling so stressed and nervous about it all i cant help but think i just cannot see this working, i just cannot imagine the test with 2 lines!!!

my OTD is 11th may,

does anyone else feel like this?



mari xxx


----------



## Aloe (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello love,
I know EXCACTLY how you feel....  
I had many meltdowns and all sorts but you somehow manage to get through it and reading plenty of posts on FF is really great help!!! Just take it day by day and keep yourself busy...I know all easier said than done....also, join the May2WW, that really helped me, too.
I'm testing tomo and nearly at breaking point as I'm sooo nervous, stressed and scared....and just hoping and   for the best!
Lots of luck to you
XXX


----------



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

Its not good to feel stressed out   

i couldn't imagine seeing the test with 2 lines either x but i did after my 2nd attempt of IUI and now I'm 6 weeks pregnant  

You need to stay positive x you have a week to go and this is the hardest week x times drags x but it can work you have to believe xx
Good Luck Tia xx


----------



## maristeve2013 (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm so glad someone else feels the way i do such a tough 2 weeks!!! let me know how you get on! im sending you loads of luck and sticky vibes for tomorrow!!!  

i cant imagine what i'll be like the night before!! 

let me know how you get on!!!!!

xxxx    xxxx


----------



## maristeve2013 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi Tia

i know its no good being stressed unfortunately I'm finding it very hard to be stress free im trying to think positive, husband has been a star trying to relax me with massages candle lit dinners lovely walks etc....

I'm so pleased for you! you must be over joyed!!!!!!!

I'm hoping i'll feel like that this time next week!!!  

xxx Mari xxx


----------



## immie84 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey everyone  

I've only just started feeling stressed and worried my OTD is Monday!!!! I've spent most of the week feeling really tired, nauseous, sick, headaches and light headed. I was feeling pretty hopeful and positive but tonight I've had a light brown discharge similar to what I get when AF is due but it's normally darker (sorry if TMI) I just dont know what to think I'm going nuts now I keep going from its all over to you just never know I've had such a good feeling about this time  now I'm all over the place  

Would really like some advice


----------



## maristeve2013 (Apr 6, 2013)

hi immie84

my test date is a week today I'm nervous already!!! 
cannot imagine how u must feel tonight! im hoping you get a BFP!!!

brown discharge can be a good thing though could be implantation try and stay positive easier said than done i guess, 

i just want to know too 

sending you lots of sticky vibes keep us posted on how you get on tomorrow?  

mari xxx


----------



## maristeve2013 (Apr 6, 2013)

*and monday  x


----------



## Nicola76 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi ladies,

I am also on the 2ww and am worrying all the time, trying to symptom spot but apart from the odd cramp I haven't really had anything.

Sending all you lovely ladies positive vibes xx

Nicola x


----------



## maristeve2013 (Apr 6, 2013)

hi Nicola 

wishing you all the luck in the world!!!

my otd is a week today!!! keep us posted xxx


----------



## Aloe (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Mari,
It's a      !!! YIPEEEH!
crazy morning, and have done 4 tests and they all came up positive. I'm soooo happy and could hug the whole world!

To everyone out there worrying about the lack of symptoms: I didn't really have any symptoms apart from very little twinges here and there. No sore boobs (which I had the last time) or anything else. I do feel nausea but that stated as soon as I was on the meds long before ET, so PLEASE try and stay positive!!! (I know, it's very hard!!!)
Lots of    and   thoughts to all of you,
XXX


----------



## Nicola76 (Feb 19, 2013)

Congratulations Mari on your wonderful news. It's also reassured me as I haven't really had any symptoms apart from the odd twinge here and there x


----------



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Best of luck girls, I am really nervous for u reading your posts. I am only on day 3 of stimming amd its all I think about mornig, noon amd night. I already have a bit of a knot in my stomach amd I wont know the result for about a month! Wishingu all the very best of luck, xxx


----------



## maristeve2013 (Apr 6, 2013)

Awwwwww ALOE!!!!!!!

i am so very happy for you!!!!!!

i hope mines is as good as that on saturday!!!

so pleased keep us posted on your progress!!!

xxx mari xxx


----------



## immie84 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Mari

Just to update you it was a BFN this morning  , so it's on with the next one now   me and DH will get there eventually. Keeping everything crossed for you and sending     and lots of baby dust your way and to all others on their 2WW xxx


----------



## Aloe (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Mari,
just wanted to see how you're doing?
Thinking of you and will keep my fingers crossed for you     
XXX


----------



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Immie, am gutted when I read posts to see BFN's.  It must be a horrible time, please god you will stay strong and move on to your next cycle.  Just keep thinking about next time.  It will happen for you and for all of us eventually. xxx

Hi Aloe,  Huge congrats.  You must be over the moon! Have you any hints or tips or how did you find he whole cycle?  I am on first ever fertility treatment, straight to icsi due to high sperm antibodies.  Have been tc for 3 years.  Really excited but really nervous!


----------



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

And mariesteve, am keeping fingers crossed.  How are you finding the 2ww?


----------



## maristeve2013 (Apr 6, 2013)

awwww immie hugs to you both gutted for you stay strong and positive xxxx 


Aloe im actually a lot more positive today, had a splitting throbbing head ache all day though, had slight period pains last night which seem to have gone!!  how are you? still excited!!!! im so happy for you!!!! xxxxx


hi polly! 
im finding this the worst part actually im lookinf for symptoms constantly reading online about it makes you go a bit nuts lol! x this is our first icsi treatment too! were excited but dont want to jinx anything! what stage are you at in treatment?


----------



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi maristeve, i'm so excited that its your first icsi too!!! I am on day 3 of stims.  I am on puregon and also have to sniff synarel.  I actually google anything I can think of about icsi at any free chance I can get!  Back to work tomorrow and I really don't think i'll be able to concentrate, haven't really concentrated in work in the last few weeks and it's just getting worse!  I know what you mean about the jinxing too, i'm the same!  Oh my god, the 2ww must be such torture! Are you planning on testing yourself before blood test. I have been trying to plan when to do the test, whether or not to read the result myself or ask dh to tell me etc etc.  And sometimes I think it will work and sometimes I think it won't.  Have you transferred one or two embies and did you go to 3 or 5 day transfer? Little do people know who don't have problems conceiving how draining this is!


----------



## maristeve2013 (Apr 6, 2013)

the 2ww wait for me and my hubby are very draining the whole treatment has took its toll on us both were still very much in love and want this to happen more than anything in the world but its very draining we just have to stay positive!!! you'll be fine! i was on protocol 4 metaformin from 1st day of my last period up until my booster which was the 24th april, was also on menopur injections in the morning and cetrotide at night, went in to the nuffield in glasgow for egg collection on friday 26th april they managed to retrieve 13 eggs, 7 were mature enough, and all 7 fertilised!!! we  were overjoyed!!! went in for embryo transfer last monday 29th april got 2 7cell embryos put back so the surgeon seemed really pleased and been on progesterone pessaries since then and they finish this saturday 11th may when i do my test, praying for a little miracle! x

it is very stressful though isnt it? people who take it for granted we woukd just be so blessed to have the chance, i really hope it all goes well for you both! you mention your back to work.... work actually took my mind off a lot of it and made me feel stress free, it helps to do what you would normally do in every day life, x

where are you based? xx


----------



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

oh my god, that's fantastic, it sounds so promising for you.  I really really hope you will get bfp!! I am based in Ireland, attending Clane clinic in co. Kildare.  You must be a bit all over the place in terms of emotions!  Myself and DH are happy out too.  A lot of people said that it can really put a strain on a relationship but we're fine so far!  I do get a bit snappy at times but sure that's normal and he is really laid back!  He is very positive too and that kind of has a calming effect on me.  I just don't want him to have his hopes too high incase it doesn't work.  You're prob right about work, I will just HAVE to concentrate and get stuck in!  What med's were you on?  I am on synarel and then puregon.  The 1st injection was fine, but they have hurt ever since and it seems that some of the puregon leaks out when I take the needle out.  Anyway overall it's fine!  Well i'm off to bed now as am up early in the morning.  I hope you have a good nights sleep.  Keep me posted on how you're getting on!! xx


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Im also due to test on saturday and ive felt sick with nerves all week and cant stop symptom spotting!  It is very stressful but its always good to come on here and chat with people in the same position.  Good luck to all of u.


----------



## maristeve2013 (Apr 6, 2013)

nervous wreck  test date not until sat


----------



## Aloe (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Mari,
Hun, I know how you feel     it's such a nerve wrecking time, but try and stay positive!
If it helps, I had days when I felt really negative and was about to give up hope and then other days when I thought maybe this did work after all. It's just a constant up and down. Try and keep busy and don't worry if  you feel something (symptoms) one day and other days you don't. 
Will keep my fingers crossed for you and everyone testing soon     
lots of love XXX

P.S. Thanks to 99p store I'm on test 11  Haha, will keep testing till it sinks in ))


----------



## Nicola76 (Feb 19, 2013)

Evening ladies,

I hope everyone is managing to stay positive! Not long now until test date for me, 3 more sleeps! Am trying to remain positive. Been having a lot of pains in my lower stomach today and shooting pains up my lady bits (sorry if to much info). Am hoping its a positive sign.!

How is everyone? Hasn't it been a beautiful day? I am praying for all of us all still need to test to get out BFP..

Much love ladies, this is such a hard time for us all. I think its so unfair that we have to go through this process to get our miriacles. We will get there.

Nicola x


----------



## maristeve2013 (Apr 6, 2013)

that made me laugh a little aloe!! 11th test i can imagine i would be the very same!!! must be an amazing feeling!!! xxx

hi nicola, i know fingers crossed for your friday test mines is saturday! xxxx

xxxx


----------



## Suzierox (May 2, 2013)

Hey Mari,only 3 more sleeps for both of us now!How are you feeling today?Ive been having trouble sleeping as Im really sore and bloated right up to under my bustline and can't get comfortable at all,also feel like I need to go to the toilet all the time but when I go there is virtually nothing coming out,very frustrating and DH wants me to call nurses to ask if this is normal as I didn't have this last cycle.Amyway,hope the next few days pass quickly until we can test on Saturday!Wishing you and everyone else in their 2WW lots of luck for a BFP  
Suzie xxx


----------



## maristeve2013 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi Suzie

i know im a little excited woke up at 4 am with nausea, feel ok now really pale looking even with make up!!! hopefully thats a good sign!

i hope your symptoms are goid signs too!!!

im more positive today!!!  

not long now we must let each other know!!! xxxxxx

are u having baths or anything? ive just been taking showers as baths are apparently not good for the embryos? 

mari <3 xxx


----------



## Suzierox (May 2, 2013)

Hi Mari!
I've been waking up the last few nights between 3&4am feeling sick too!!!Didnt have any of that last time so here's hoping!
As for baths,I've been desperate for one as Im sure it would make me feel better but Ive managed to resist as nurses said not to-think its also to do with the egg retrieval as they worry about infection getting in there!
Bought my Clearblue tests yesterday so they are ready and waiting for Saturday morning! 
Still getting a few cramps but they don't seem to be as bad today thank goodness!
I'm only working a 3-6 shift today so managed to have a very lazy day so far... Id normally feel
A bit guilty about not getting stuck into some housework but since DH told me just to take it easy Im guilt free!
Speak soon!Sending lots of luck and baby dust!
Suzie xxx


----------



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi girls,

I had my scan at stimming day 6.  I only had 5 follicles between my 2 ovaries.  I am so down about it.  Isn't that a low number?  My next scan is Friday morning.  I asked the nurse if it was low and she said it was just ok an we would have to wait until Friday to see what changes there are.  My estrogen levels were 2,000, I have no idea what that means.  Any feedback will be really appreciated.  Hope everyone is doin well,xx


----------



## elg (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Polly123,
I'm new to all this but felt exactly the same after my day 6 scan. I did have a few more follicles on the next scan though and read lots of other posts where their numbers crept up too, so it's likely that might happen to you too. How big are they? I ended up with 5 eggs in the end, which was the number of large enough follicles they saw on my last scan. It's certainly more than enough to work with! 

I had to keep telling myself that we only needed one embryo and any more would be a bonus. Every step to transfer is a little more daunting when you start at a lower number but I've read of lots of people who had great numbers at the start and then when it gets to transfer day, have the same number of viable embryos as someone who started on a lower number. 

It's terrifying, but I'm sure you'll have plenty to work with


----------



## maristeve2013 (Apr 6, 2013)

Ho Polly,

i wouldnt worry yourself too much, it can all change in 2 days i had in the end around 11 follicles between the 2 ovaries at the end of my injections my first scan only showed 6 follicles so within 2 days it had jumped from 6-11 xxxx

try and not stress i know its not easy take it each day at a time  xxx

how are u feeling with the stimms? xxx


----------



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks so much ELG.  I was so worried.  As soon as I hear any bit of news about it that could hamper our chances, I automatically think the worst.  Even had a few tears after work.  Its great to hear girls who are in a similar situation.  The nurse was telling me the size of the follicles but I honestly can't remember!  All I was thinking was there are a small number of follicles and couldn't concentrate on anything else, I was also in company so I was trying to be discreet.    Our problem is MFI - high antibodies.  God things do start to get a bit stressful when you are waiting for the phone calls to hear results!!! What stage are you at in your cycle?  Did you ever had a BFP? Many thanks for your reply, xxx


----------



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks a million Maristeve.  I am ok, a little bit moody (up and down like!) and I look quite tired and glassy eyed but fine apart from that.  I kind of feel like this has taken over my life and I am going to keep going until I get a BFP.  If I only ever have one baby, I will be happy.  How are you feeling Do you still feel really anxious? Any symptoms?  xx


----------



## maristeve2013 (Apr 6, 2013)

were the same one child and we would be overjoyed! x

im feeling much better today thanks, me and the hubby sat down last night and today and spoke about how we feel about it all was so nice to clear the air  

bit more prepared for saturday now 

funny enough i woke at 4am this morning with nausea dont know if thats a sign? not sure will have to wait and see hope my little embies are clinging on in there  xxxxxxx


----------



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh my god, it will be so fantastic for u both!  This Saturday might be one of the best days of your life!  Are you going to test sat morning/avo/evening?  Nausea sounds like a good sign!  I will be stalking this site to hear your news.  I plan to do next cycle asap if mine fails and that will keep me going.  If its positive on Saturday, what are your plans?  Will you tell many people straight away? How do u plan on telling them? Its SO exciting!!!! (and nerve wrecking I know)..


----------



## elg (Dec 28, 2012)

Polly123, I know, I tried to take in as much as possible at each scan but I'd forgotten most of it by the time I'd got back to my car in the car park! I've started to refer to my general uselessness as IVF brain!  

So we got 5 eggs - wasn't helpful that the person next to us in the hospital had 16, the ladies opposite had 12 and 15 and me and DH were sat there with our precious 5!!! Slight panic set in at this point! We have MFI too - loads of swimmers, but majority are round-headed, so we needed ICSI. 

3 turned out to be mature and all of them fertilised. We did a day 3 transfer of 2 embryos. The 3rd one was a little behind so they kept an eye on it over the next few days but unfortunately we couldn't freeze it. I'm currently 4dp3dt. We couldn't believe it when we were told on transfer day that all 3 were still going! In fact, not ashamed to say, we cried! There was a point just before Christmas when we were told that DH may not be able to have children, so we couldn't believe we had actually made it that far!

I'm sure you will be fine, it just doesn't feel that way when you're waiting for the calls, like you say! How many more days are you stimming for? X


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello all I am trying not to think about test day and really distracting myself, going back to work has meant I could focus on that. Think I'm trying not to get my hopes up haven't even brought a HPT yet. 
Congrats to all with BFPs
  to those not so fortunate
     to all on 2ww.


----------



## maristeve2013 (Apr 6, 2013)

polly - we have only told close family and friends so there all dying to know everyones commenting on how pasty i look also, so im feeling good  xxx

im doing the test first thing saturday morning dont think i'll sleep on friday night!!  xxx

stay positive  xxxx


----------



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Maristeve, I just want to wish you so much the very best of luck.  You literally have hours left, its mad!! and well done on getting through your ivf journey too!  I just got a card from my friend in the post with a little prayer in it for fertility.  I will count all of you lovely girls in my prayers.  Hope to talk to you before you test anyway.

ELG, its great to read your story.  I was expecting them to say, 'oh you have 15-20 eggs' for some odd reason!! Then I felt devastated!  I feel better now though.  I just realised after today that I will be worried no matter what they tell me! However, I am going to put my trust in the doctors as they are giving us the best chance to have a baby, so I can be excited.  I used to feel like I shouldn't be excited but have changed!  Wow, you really don't have long now!! I'm so excited for you too!!! How are you feeling in the 2ww?  Are you testing next wkend then?


----------



## elg (Dec 28, 2012)

Polly, thank you - you'll be in my thoughts and prayers too. Glad you feel better now   And yes, the worry just moves to the next step along each time - it's torture! But absolutely worth it in the end. Just need to stay as positive as possible!      

I think it's definitely ok to get excited! I also completely lost the ability to get excited about it, but that's what years of trying unsuccessfully does to us! So now this is the closest to being pregnant we've been, I'm allowing myself a little bit of excitement that those lucky couples who don't have to through IVF get when they're in their 2WW. 

I'm off work this week so have sent myself crazy looking on Dr Google for literally everything - good and bad. But then I come on here and realise everyone is feeling as anxious but cautiously excited too, so know I'm in good company! Spent yesterday panicking that I had no symptoms but by the end of the day had convinced myself that was a good thing. And then woke up this morning with a few twinges - typical! Everyone is so different so I know I just have to chill out and not worry if I don't have any symptoms. There's plenty of people on here without them who got their BFPs!  On the whole though, I feel good in myself and DH is being amazing and not really letting me lift a finger! OTD is 15th - eek! Another week! 

When are you booked in for your next scan? Xx


----------



## lucky_rose (May 4, 2013)

Hello, I'm new to this thread,  in fact this is my first post on FF.  I'm on my second cycle of IVF at the moment.  I had my ET on Saturday and I go in for the blood test on Tuesday.  I am symptom checking like crazy.  I feel very crampy, but I know that the progesterone suppositories (lovely) can do that, so I'm trying not to let my imagination run away with me.  

No other symptoms really, a bit of dizziness, but boobs are no longer sore after I stopped taking the Gonal F.  

I did a pee test earlier on today which I know is ridiculous because it's only 5 days after the transfer, but I'm sure you all know what it's like  

If this cycle doesn't work, Im wondering if I should go for ED next time.  I'm 42 and I only have limited funds to keep paying for these treatments.  Because I'm over 40 I can't go for NHS, so I'm having to pay for it myself.  It's busting the bank.  

I do hope I make some IVF buddies on this site, it's lonely out here!!


----------



## maristeve2013 (Apr 6, 2013)

welcome lucky rose!!! xxxxx

i woke this morning to have slight cramps, OTD Saturday, and a very small amount of browny reddy dried blood with some mucus.... sorry TMI!!! 

im starting to worry now because im 10dp3dt? someone help me i cant stopcrying thinking this might be all over


----------



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi ELG, I will be the exact same as you.  Happy one minute, sad the next, feel symptoms and then don't!!  Its crazy how our moods will probably change.  Google - my DH says google will go out of business if I end up preggers, I said 'as if' - not until 9 months later!!!
My next apt is tomorrow morning @ 7.30! I am excited but bit nervous.  When the nurse did the last ultrasound, I was just waiting for her to say something and it seemed to go for a good 5 minutes (obviously I thought they couldn't find any follicles)!  They have also asked me to bring my trigger/injection kit.  They said that I might have one more ultrasound depending on how I have progressed since yesterday but its looking like egg collection late next wk!  I can't believe the process moves so quick.  It makes me nervous as I think i'll be like a demon during the 2ww.  It's mad to think that you will know if you're pregnant in one week after waiting so long!  Any symptoms today??

Lucky Rose - Welcome!  Just to let you know my friend had successful IVF's when she was 42 & 43 years old so please don't give up, I think its a bit of a lottery if it will work or not so you have a good chance.  The money it costs is so high.  We are on our first icsi and have paid 7,000Euro so far.  It is cruel!! ED is also a great option!  Please don't 'throw in the towel' yet though, it might be positive!!! xxx

Hi Maristeve, how have things gone since this morning??  God I'd say you must be really upset but remember its not necessarily bad yet.  My sister bled for 2 weeks when she first became pregnant. She was 8 weeks when she realised she was pregnant as she thought it was her period.  The doctor said it was implantation bleeding.  If it's not a full flow then it's not a period.  I feel so sorry for you though being so worried.  How are you now?xxxxx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Mari can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling but it could just be an implantation bleed I have read quite a few post on here of ladies bleeding late on during 2ww and they have gone onto have BFP's, one lady even found out she's having twins. Try and get lots of rest. Sending you lots of         .


----------



## maristeve2013 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi polly im feeling a little better tonight extremely tired no more blood just the little blob of dried up stuff from this morning hopefully wont be anything to worry a out the 2ww is definately for me worse than i imagined  emotions are running wild xxxx let me know how you get on tomorrow? xxx <3 xxx

hi jamsponge i was a total wreck this morning feel ok now no more blood, having a relaxing night in. hope i get a BFP on saturday!!  xxx <3 xxx


----------



## elg (Dec 28, 2012)

Polly - fingers crossed for good follies on tomorrow's scan! I remember having that 'why are they quiet? Clearly I have no follicles!' moment during EACH scan! Complete lunatic!   Yeah, things all of a sudden pick up pace but then after EC, waiting for each phone call drags and then the 2WW...well! It's like life in slow motion! I had about 40 mins of mild AF pains last night which is very typical of me at about this point in normal cycles, so I'm not seeing that as a good thing really. I usually have 26 day cycles so I'll prob know before next Weds if things don't work out for us. Think I'm going to test early though because as far as I know, I've never been pregnant, so if I did get pregnant this time, but it turned out to be a chemical, it might be useful letting the clinic know for next time.  Obviously      that it will work out though! Still feel good though and cautiously positive!    

Maristeve - this whole process is enough to make anything worrying.  I'm sure the spotting will be nothing though as there are so many on here who had that and then got their BFPs. Fingers crossed for you and sending you lots of     

Luckyrose - this is a great place to come to if you're feeling a bit lonely. Everyone is so supportive and make you feel completely normal! Symptom checking is my new hobby!

Jam sponge - hi! When is your OTD? Fingers crossed and     thoughts coming your way too!


----------



## maristeve2013 (Apr 6, 2013)

OTD tomorrow!!!!!!

excited no sign of AF!!!

always good i guess  xxx


----------



## Suzierox (May 2, 2013)

Woo hoo,one more sleep Mari!!!Ive hardly slept the last 3 nights with a lot of pain but think its  actually constipation  rather than cramping!No sign of AF for me either so here's hoping!!All the very best for tomorrow!
Suzie x


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

for your test tomorrow Mari
Hope you get some sleep soon Suzie
      elg. My test date is Sun  still haven't bought an HPT.


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Mari - just read your signature, good luck for otd tomorrow  

Mine isn't for another 14 days  wahhhh x


----------



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Maristeve, I want to do a dance for you, that's so exciting!!!!  Keep us updated!!!xxxxx


----------



## Suzierox (May 2, 2013)

Hi Jamsponge! 
Got Fibrogel from pharmacy so hopefully that will give me some relief and I will get some sleep tonight before I test tomorrow morning!
Good Luck for Sunday,hope its a successful
Weekend for us all ladies!
Thinking of you too for tomorrow Mari!
Suzie xxx


----------



## elg (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello!

Jamsponge - I know how you feel! Aaaarrrggghhh! When I think about OTD, I kind of want to just run and hide - pooping myself!         and         for you for Sunday x

Polly - how was your scan? Hope all went well    

Susierox and Maristeve -     for you both for tomorrow!! Sending lots of     

Ivf mamma - hope you stay sane during the 2ww


----------



## izzylizzy22 (May 9, 2013)

Hi All I'm new to this site. Haven't started any treatment yet but got my treatment discussion Monday. Found this site and thought how wonderful it was to have people supporting you who understand what your going through.

Just wanted to say a massive good look for those of you testing tomorrow I will be praying and keeping my fingers crossed for all if you xx


----------



## maristeve2013 (Apr 6, 2013)

6am ladt pessary done.... stomach doing sommersaults! xxx

so nervous about testing this morning 

wish me luck!!! will keep you all posted!!! 

Suzie, let me know how you get on sending you lots of cuddles and prayers xxxx


----------



## Suzierox (May 2, 2013)

Morning Ladies!
Thanks Elg!
Welcome to FF izzylizzy22-it really does help having other people to chat to who understand the whole IVF journey!
Mari,am thinking of you and hoping you get your little miracle!Sending big hugs and prayers to you too!  
I have just done my test and it is a BFP !!!!
Was so shocked I had to do a second test to make sure!!! 
I know its still very early days but I'm just delighted to have got this far after the crushing disappointment of our first cycle last year.Hang on in there little bean!!  
Wishing all you ladies waiting to test all the luck in the world and good luck to everyone starting treatment.If it can work for me at 41 then that should give hope to lots of other ladies I hope!
Good Luck everyone!
Suzie xxx


----------



## elg (Dec 28, 2012)

Amazing news Susierox!


----------



## Suzierox (May 2, 2013)

Thankyou elg!
Great to be able to tell someone as DH is very cautious and wants to wait until
Our clinic appointment to have the result confirmed before we start telling people!!!More waiting,lol!!!!
Wishing you all the very best of luck! 
Suzie xxx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Welcome izzylizzy this site is great  being able to talk to people who are going through exact same things and feelings is so helpful. Hope you get on well on Monday.
Suzie      Congrats on your  so pleased for you.


----------



## maristeve2013 (Apr 6, 2013)

well looks like were back to the drawing board BFN for us this morning devastated 



Congrats Suzie on your BFP!!!!!!  xxxx


----------



## Suzierox (May 2, 2013)

Aww Mari,Im so gutted for you and know exactly how that feels...  
When is your appointment to go back to clinic?Any sign of AF?
Take time to recover emotionally and physically...Maybe it will be second time lucky for you too?
Age is still very much on your side so don't give up hope honey.
Huge hugs  
Suzie xxx


----------



## Suzierox (May 2, 2013)

Thanks Jamsponge!Sending you positive vibes and prayers for your OTD tomorrow! 
Suzie xxx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Mari so sorry to hear your news sending you both    take a bit of time out together to sort things out. I hope you keep in touch and let us know how you are doing but completely understand if you don't want to post.


----------



## maristeve2013 (Apr 6, 2013)

thanks all, so gutted!!! 

no sign whatsoever of AF!  seems strange to us xxx

so happy for you suzie is this your 2nd cycle? xxx

time out for us i think its all still so surreal at the moment we'll see what happens 

were sending our results bk to the hospital today then we'll hear from them x


----------



## elg (Dec 28, 2012)

So sorry Maristeve. This process is such a tough one. Hope you manage to get as restful a weekend as possible and look after yourselves.    

Izzylizzy - hello! Hope your appointment goes well. I had so many questions I wanted to ask - and then promptly forgot the answers as my head was swimming with info!


----------



## Suzierox (May 2, 2013)

Hey Mari,yes it was our second cycle with ICSI,first one was in Nov/Dec 2012 and only got 3 eggs,2 were mature and both fertilized and they were both transferred but I started bleeding the morning I was due to test and it was BFN.
This time consultant used menopur instead of Gonal F and gave me a double trigger shot as my body hadn't absorbed the HCG last time so she was expecting a lot more eggs as both times I had around 21 follicles visible on scan.We did get more eggs,12..5 of which were mature but only 1 fertilized "normally" so Was a bit of a shock but it just goes to show it does only take 1 good one,maybe this is just "the one" that's meant to be if it hangs on in there.
At the time I felt like I couldn't put myself through it again but within a few weeks,after the initial"grieving process" was over I knew I had to try again or I would regret it in a couple of years when I would be too old to use my own eggs and obviously the older I get the smaller the chances of success.
Just wondering if there is any chance that bleeding you had the other day was late implantation which could mean its still too early to test.If AF doesn't come in next few days I would test again if I were you.
Thinking of you both, 
Suzie xxx


----------



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Mariesteve, im so sorry to hear that. You poor thing,  Please look after yourself. It will happen for you soon. Mayb the clinic will alter meds or something next time. I think its about 2 months before you can start nxt cycle, it will fly in.  You shud be pregnant by end of summer with gods will. I dont really know what to say as u must be devastated. Pls try and think abiut next time. Maybe book consultation withclinic on monday to discuss next cycle? Xxxxxx


----------



## littlewhisper (Feb 28, 2013)

Mari, been keeping an eye on how you are doing and just so disappointed for you today, really thought you were going to get a positive and was excited for you.  but I know that awful feeling when all your hopes are crushed. They say that the first one is almost like a test to see how your body reacts. Some people get lucky but more often than not its a BFN. For some reason this made me feel slightly less devastated. It's an expensive 'test' but have a good cry and then chin up and focus on your next try, you are young, you have a good strong relationship and the odds are good for you Hun. Take care xx LW xx


----------



## izzylizzy22 (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome elg, I feel like I should carry a note pad round with me and every time I think of a question right it down, but I'd probably take up half of the day with the nurses.

Thanks Jamsponge looking forward to being able to ask those questions that buzz round your head for years, but also apprehensive at the same time.

Suzierox I feel I have learnt more in 2 days on here than I have in the last couple of years, of the IVF journey and peoples experiences it's refreshing to know that you don't always have to explain yourself as the other person already knows.
And a HUGE   on your  I bet you  . I'm sending you lots of  . Hang on in the little one 

Maristeve2013 - Sorry to hear your disappointing news my thoughts are with you. I haven't experienced this side yet but I know the longing feeling of wanting something so bad. I hope that this is still only start and a slight hiccup and goods things are going to come your way


----------



## maristeve2013 (Apr 6, 2013)

i have just noticed.... im testing 12dp3dt.... which is not even the 2ww.... my surgery advised today should be my test date, but if im thinking correctly should it not be monday?

im so frustrated as i got a BFN this morning  

xxxx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Mari my clinic told me to try again 2 days after the OTD if I get a negative result as it can take a bit longer to show up. Hope this is the case for you and Monday will be a better day for you


----------



## Suzierox (May 2, 2013)

Thanks izzylizzy!Still feels a bit unreal and I am
just home from a friends wee ones party where I was being questioned as to why I was only drinking water..... Would love to tell everyone but DH being very cautious as he wants confirmation from the clinic at our appointment on Tuesday before he will completely believe it!(Despite me doing 3 separate tests just to be sure!)

Mari,really hope your AF doesn't come and its just been too early for you to test..... Will say a wee prayer for you honey   
Suzie xxx


----------



## izzylizzy22 (May 9, 2013)

I bet it does Suzierox it's something you long to see for such a long time that when it's there I bet you wonder if your dreaming. It's no body's business until you want them to know. I don't blame your DH wanting to be cautious and wanting confirmation from the clinic it's the proof and the confirmation that makes it solid.
Aw Tuesday only 3 days to go I bet your wishing the time away to get there. Your giving us hope Suzierox  
Hang in there grab on tight little embryo and don't let go         

Mari I'm sending you just as much      and      and extra      that it's just early testing and that Monday will tell a diff story 

x


----------



## elg (Dec 28, 2012)

Izzylizzie - do it! Carry that notebook around! Although, I found most of my questions occurred to me when I was in the shower, so not sure what good a notebook would have done me there! 

Susierox -also totally get your DH's nervousness about telling people. It seems so unfair that because of this immense journey we go on to get our BFPs, we are so cautious to get excited about the best bits! If we fell pregnant naturally, would we feel so nervous? I doubt it. Sooooo...I shall be excited on your DH's behalf     

Jamsponge - sending lots of     for tomorrow 

Maristeve -   for a positive still


----------



## maristeve2013 (Apr 6, 2013)

ok.... so if my AF doesnt appear by wednesday next week were going to do another test....

just dont understand why different hospitals give everyone different amount of days to test its messing up our heads please pray my AF doesnt appear  xxxxxx

Congrats to all the BFP, BFN i know how your feeling  ^cuddles^ xxx


----------



## izzylizzy22 (May 9, 2013)

I think I will then elg I think it could just get my head all in   if I don't get organised.

Jamsponge sending you         for today

Mari still keeping my fingers crossed and     for you that it's an early test, and that your AF doesn't appear. Try to stay calm your head must be all over the place right now thoughts are with you xx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry for keeping you all in suspense had to go to a meeting this morning and didn't want to test until I got home. Anyway bfn for me. Oh well.       to you all.
Thanks ladies for all your support.


----------



## Suzierox (May 2, 2013)

Aww,Jamsponge so sorry to hear about your BFN 
Look after yourself and take time to recover emotionally and physically but don't give up hope!
Thinking of you,big hugs 
Suzie xxx


----------



## elg (Dec 28, 2012)

So sorry to hear, Jamsponge. It is so unfair. Take it easy and allow yourself time to just be selfish and focus on getting strong again


----------



## Nicola76 (Feb 19, 2013)

Jamsponge - sorry to hear that. Look after yourself x


----------



## izzylizzy22 (May 9, 2013)

Jamsponge sorry to hear the disappointing news about your BFN. Take time to get your head round it and then go onwards and upwards sending lots of       your way


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks to all for your kind words.


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

So sorry jam sponge xxx


----------



## Hopeforlife2013 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi everyone, I thought I would join you ladies as I'm going a little   already! Had 1x 5dt blast embryo yesterday and its all I can think about. Feeling anxious, but trying to relax! How will I get through these 2 weeks? Have very tender boobs, heat and some cramps. I am just    a lot!!!
I had 13 eggs collected, 10 mature, 6 fertilised by ICSI and 5 got to blast.


----------

